# Choosing a breeder?



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

The new year is getting rather close, meaning I am going to get my show kid or 2015 in a few months. I sadly haven't decided on a breeder. This will be my second year showing, the first year I did it through my school and showed the school's goat. I am keeping that breeder in mind, but they don't have a website an very much info out there making it difficult for me to really get a good look.

I have been scrolling through tons on websites on breeders within range to me. I'm kind of in this on my own, as I don't have anyone who knows anything about choosing a show kid.

The first one I'm looking into so far.
This is the second.

I could be showing through my school and let them choose a goat, plus they would put more money to buy one aside for me as I did it the year before. However, they sell the goats at the end of the season and I want to keep mine. I also don't agree with many things the ag teacher do with the goats and their training methods.

That is why I've decided to go at this alone. It might not be the best decision, but keeping the got at my house instead of the school and having to drive to visit it, will allow me more time to train and a better bond as well as I can do my own way.

Sorry this is kind of everywhere and confusing.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The first one is obviously geared toward market wethers. I like the fact that they show pictures of their wethers and does in the show ring, their goats are obviously capable of winning, or at least placing well. Brushy Creek doesn't have any pictures of kids, which I like to see on a website, so I know what they produce. They doe however have nice breeding stock, but not sure their animals are quite the wether style people are searching for. The first website has goats from real nice lines, I've wanted a goat from Hummel Livestock for a while now. Brushy Creek seems to have the older style goats for the most part, while Fullers Farm is the newer style. It really comes down to personal preference. I would look around for references on both farms if possible. If it were me, I would personally pick a goat from Fuller Farms if I were looking for a market wether, or a goat for a wether program.


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

I was actually leaning more towards Fuller for a few reasons. I have seen their goats in person and have gotten the pleasure to watch them at shows and see them place, all have seemed to do quite well. I've competed against the Reserve Champion Doe at the PSME and got 3rd behind her. I've heard a lot of good about them and it would actually work better to get a goat from them this coming season.

Thank you.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep no problem!


----------

